

Tons of people are buying Fitbits, but are they actually using them? - hackuser
http://www.theverge.com/tech/2015/8/6/9110035/fitbit-fitness-tracker-watch-active-users-sales

======
melling
I don't think specialized wearables are going to capture people's attention.
General purpose Apple Watches and Android Wear are more attractive.

